# Gute RUtenmarken fürs angeln auf Hecht und Zander



## Hechtangler1998 (10. März 2012)

Ich will auf Hecht und Zander "gehen" und suche eine Gute Ausrüstung! Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar gute Marken vorschlagen?
thx


----------



## Bobster (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gute RUtenmarken fürs angeln auf Hecht und Zander*

Es haben durchaus alle Hersteller eine Berechtigung
und nehmen selbstverständlich für sich in Anspruch 
"gute Ruten" zu bauen.

Du solltest anders an das Problem herangehen,
falls es ein Problem für Dich ist gute Ausrüstung zu kaufen :q

Gib Dir doch mal Mühe und versuch das Einsatzgebiet etwas genauer zu definieren.

Also wo möchtest Du angeln ?
Wie möchtest Du auf Hecht und Zander angeln ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gute RUtenmarken fürs angeln auf Hecht und Zander*

Lass mal einfach die Markennamen ausser Betracht.
Es gibt wohl keine "Marke",die kein passendes Gerät 
für deinen Zweck bietet.:m
Nenne lieber die Gewässerverhältnisse,wo du angeln 
willst.
"Gute Marken" kosten oft mehr Geld als nötig ist.:m


----------



## MDieken (11. März 2012)

*AW: Gute RUtenmarken fürs angeln auf Hecht und Zander*

Moin,
wie Bobster und j. Breithardt schon gesagt haben , du musst dein Einsatzgebiet besser definieren.
- Wie willst du angeln?
- An was für Gewässer?
- Was für Systeme willst du benutzen, bzw. Köder?

Wenn du uns diese 3 Dinge sagst, können wir dir weiter helfen


Gruß Mirco

------------------------------------------------
Nirgendwo ist angeln so schön wie in Ostfriesland!


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2012)

*AW: Gute RUtenmarken fürs angeln auf Hecht und Zander*

und nicht zu vergessen was darf das ganze denn kosten und was suchst du genau nur eine rute oder eine komplette ausrüstung?


----------



## Hechtangler1998 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Gute RUtenmarken fürs angeln auf Hecht und Zander*

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen, 
ich würde gerne am Rhein in Hessen angeln. Außerdem sollte es nicht so viel kosten, denn ich bin ein Einsteiger und will alles einmal ausprobieren. Am liebsten will ich Spinnfischen mit Spinner oder Blinker.
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen :m und ich werde auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen nicht nach Marken zu suchen, denn bei Kleidung ist es genauso.


----------



## Hechthorror97 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Gute RUtenmarken fürs angeln auf Hecht und Zander*

Hi,
Hechte im Altrhein zu angeln ist fast unmöglich!!
Zander zu fangen ist dort ziemlich schwer, aber es wimmelt von Rapfen. Die sind dort leider aber sehr klein. Sobald du ein Köder ins Wasser hängst kriegst du einen Biss.


----------



## rotrunna (22. März 2012)

*AW: Gute RUtenmarken fürs angeln auf Hecht und Zander*



Hechtangler1998 schrieb:


> ... Ich will auf Hecht und Zander "gehen" und suche eine Gute Ausrüstung! ...





Hechtangler1998 schrieb:


> ... Außerdem sollte es nicht so viel kosten, denn ich bin ein Einsteiger und will alles einmal ausprobieren. ...



Das widerspricht sich aber etwas. Gönne dir eine günstige Rute um die 60-70 Euro mit h oder xh aktion, d.h. so ungefähr 40-80g oder 50-100g Wurfgewicht in 2,70m Länge. Dann kannst du alles von 8cm Zanderköder bis zum 23er Latschen auf Hecht fischen. Falls du keinen Bock mehr auf Spinnfischen hast, dann nutze sie als schwere Grundrute.

Als Marken kann ich DreamTackle, Shimano und Greys nennen. Die Spinnruten sind dann aber etwas teurer.


----------



## Franky (22. März 2012)

*AW: Gute RUtenmarken fürs angeln auf Hecht und Zander*

Och, gut und günstig geht sehr wohl gut zusammen 
Stichwort: Auslauf- bzw Vorjahresmodelle!
Es gibt ja überall Leute, die meinen, immer das neueste vom neuen haben zu müssen. Davon kann man als "Schnäppchenjäger" des öfteren mal profitieren... 
Zuletzt hatte ich einige Cormoran Black Star CMs fürn Appel und Ei im Laden gesehen. Auch einige Versender haben in ihren Sonderlisten durchaus Schnäppchen drin. Immer gern gesehen: Spro TFX10 ("Excape") oder TFX8 ("Passion"). Warum auch immer im Auslauf..... Geile Stöcke!


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Gute RUtenmarken fürs angeln auf Hecht und Zander*



> Stichwort: Auslauf- bzw Vorjahresmodelle


 
Och Franky, Du kannst Doch einem hippen Hunter, gleich welcher Coleur nicht zumuten, mit Auslaufmodellen am Wasser aufzuschlagen. Geht ja gar nicht.  

Na klar, dass versuche ich den Einsteigern ja auch immer klar zu machen. Bevor sie sich irgend nen Krempel aus der aktuellen Kollektion kaufen, weise ich die auch gerne auf die Sonderangebotslisten der großen Versender hin. Warum soll denn etwas, was jahrelang richtig gut war, jetzt auf einmal nichts mehr taugen, nur weil der Modellwechsel stattgefunden hat. Viele Modellwechsel gehen eh nur mit einer anderen Lackierung daher.

Ich habe bei einem großen Versender, der ab und an seine allerletzten Restposten anbietet, mal 3 Saenger Aquantic Trigger Ruten im Rahmen einer Großbestellung für 15,- € abgestaubt - ncht pro Rute, sondern für alle 3. Die 15,- € waren wahrscheinlich das Kilometergeld für den Gang in den Keller


----------



## thomas72 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Gute RUtenmarken fürs angeln auf Hecht und Zander*

Hallo,
mein Sohn und ich nutzen beim Spinnfischen beide eine DAM Devilstick Steckrute mit 15-40 Gramm Wurfgewicht und 2,70 Metern Länge.
Haben damit schon einige Zander, Bachforellen, und letztes Wochenende erst 2 Hechte mit 75 cm und 7 Pfund sowie 102 cm und 14 Pfund gefangen.
Also von der Bachforelle bis zum kapitalen Hecht alles möglich.


Gruß und Petri Heil


Thomas


----------



## Nordsee (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gute RUtenmarken fürs angeln auf Hecht und Zander*

Hallo, ich habe mir hier bereits alle Antworten durchgelesen und kann mich zum großen Teil anschließen. 
Im Rhein sind Hechte eher selten und Zander sind (ist natürlich möglich) schwer mit einem Blinker/Spinner zu überlisten.
Von daher empfehle ich für Einsteiger den Wobbler (Länge ca. 8-12cm).
Da braucht man nicht wie beim Gufieren "besondere" Einholtaktiken.

Da du wahrscheinlcih nicht so viel Geld ausgeben willst, werde ich dir jetzt nicht sagen kaufe dir die Rute XY.

Verwende eine Rute mit einem WG von ca. 40-60g und lasse dich mit deiner Preisvorstellung von einem Händler beraten, was es in dieser Kategorie zu kaufen gibt. 

Ich sehe den Rhein für einen Neuling auf Raubfisch als eher schwieriges Gewässer an. Von daher solltest du dich in diesem Fall eher vom Händler vor Ort beraten lassen, der evtl. mehrere Neueinsteiger mit gleichem "Problem" kennt und dir schon direkt etwas gutes geben kann


----------

